# 60 Schwinn Speedster



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2021)

Just through this together to be sort of a comfortable Hot Rod/ neiborhood rider. Started with a pile, very fun to ride!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2021)

Smooth looking rider. I sure would like to try a set of those bars out. Quite a few years ago there were three Corvette 5 speeds to pass thru eBay that had those bars. I thought what the heck is that. Then shortly after I saw one of Schwinn's sales brochures and there they were on the front cover mounted on a Corvette.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2021)

My cousin might have some, I’ll let you know what I find out Gary.


----------

